# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  مركز للغات لسيدات يعلن عن حاجتة الى موظفات

## LLc

*مركز اللغات للسيدات* 
- مطلوب موظفة تقوم بمهام السكرتارية حاصلة على(سكرتارية 
أو دبلوم حاسب )تجيد أستخدام الحاسب و التعامل مع الاخرين وتقوم بجميع المهام 
المطلوبة منها من اعلانات وتسويق 

موظفة مسؤلة عن النظافه وتهتم بالاطفال وتكون بشوشة معهم قادرة على العمل  

- مدرسة رياض اطفال تخصص (دبلوم او بكلريوس) لها القدره على تحمل الأطفال

_موظفه تسطيع تعليم الصلاه وأحكام الدين 


يكون دوام العمل من ساعة 8ونصف الى 9مساء
*يفضل أن تكون الموظفة قريبة 
من منطقة المنيرة* 

متواجدون 
من الساعة 3 عصرا حتى 9 مساء 
القطيف- المنيرة (شارع 
أحد) بجانب البيت المثالي
ج/0546850978ت/8242588

----------

